
IBM Research thinks it's solved why the brain uses so much energy - espeed
http://www.popsci.com/ibm-research-thinks-its-solved-brain?src=SOC&dom=fb
======
hidroto
i am getting redirected.

~~~
dozzie
This is precisely the point. Brain uses so much energy because of
redirections.

